# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 14-06: Certainty - Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers  worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. As there are fewer than 4 entries the requirement to cast all three votes does not apply this month.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT 10 July 2014*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

Due to the change in the reputation system, the rewards for entering/winning have also changed:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 14-06:

*Table of Contents*

Myen'Tal - For Death is Always Near

unxpekted22 - Mayhem

​


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

1st place - unxpekted (3 points)

Both good stories, though! Made me glad I sat down to read them, and regret having fallen out of the HOES loop for so long...


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

I only do this out of begrudging respect, Unx :grin:. 

1) Unexpekted, Mayhem, 3pts



> Both good stories, though! Made me glad I sat down to read them, and regret having fallen out of the HOES loop for so long...


Thanks , would be good to have some old faces return.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

lol, This was a tough choice!

1st place - Myen's For Death is Always Near

Even without a lot of people posting or voting I still find it a very good writing exercise. But agreed, always nice to see people return, even if I wasn't participating when they were


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

1) unexpekted22, "Mayhem", 3pts


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Made me... regret having fallen out of the HOES loop for so long...


Start entering. No regrets any more. :grin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

And the winner is...

*unxpekted22
*
Congratulations also to Myen'Tal for coming second.


----------

